# [cheep cheep royale] Eifie & Sandstone-Shadow vs. sanderidge & JackPK



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 5, 2018)

[size=+2]*Eifie's Cheep Cheep Royale*[/size]



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> *Format*: 1&1 vs 1&1, double
> *DQ*: whatever *2 weeks*
> *Damage Cap:* 40%?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct healing, Chill, anything that erases abilities (I don't think Oricorio has anything like that, but just in case). Spamming of Dance moves is highly encouraged.
> ...



*Team 1*

*Eifie's active squad*

 *cutest cheep cheep* the female Oricorio (Sensu Style) <Dancer> @ Prism Scale

*Sandstone-Shadow's active squad*

 *apprentice cheep cheep* the female Oricorio (Baile Style) <Dancer> @ Cell Battery


*Team 2*

*sanderidge's active squad*

 *imposteround* the female Oricorio (Pom-Pom Style) <Dancer>

*JackPK's active squad*

 *final cheep cheep* the female Oricorio (Pa'u Style) <Dancer> @ Life Orb

Coin flip says...

-*Eifie* and *Sandstone-Shadow* command.
-*sanderidge* and *JackPK* command.
-*I* ref.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 5, 2018)

All right, cutest cheep cheep! Let's start by *Taunt*ing that faker, imposteround! Then show final cheep cheep your *Revelation Dance*! Finish off with *Icy Wind*.

If your target is unhittable because of Protect or clones (but not Substitute) on the first or second action, use *Calm Mind* for the first action, *Work Up* for the second. On the third action, use *Helping Hand* if both targets are Protecting or both have Substitutes.

*Taunt @ imposteround / Calm Mind ~ Revelation Dance @ final cheep cheep / Work Up ~ Icy Wind / Helping Hand @ apprentice cheep cheep*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 5, 2018)

Okay, apprentice cheep cheep! Let's start by *Taunt*ing final cheep cheep! Then show that faker imposteround your *Revelation Dance*. End the round with *Icy Wind*!

If your target is not hittable because of Protect or clones (but not Substitute) on the first or second action, use *Work Up* for the first action, *Calm Mind* for the second. On the third action, use *Helping Hand* if both opponents have Substitutes or both are Protecting.

*Taunt @ final cheep cheep / Work Up ~ Revelation Dance @ imposteround / Calm Mind ~ Icy Wind / Helping Hand @ cutest cheep cheep*


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 16, 2018)

sorry that i cant put much flavor, I'm a bit pressed for time. good luck imposteround!

*taunt @ apprentice cheep cheep ~ hidden power @ apprentice cheep cheep ~ icy wind @ apprentice cheep cheep*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2018)

Okay, after extensive conferring, let's try to turn the tables with a *Taunt* of your own, targeting *cutest cheep cheep*. If you can't do that before being taunted yourself, fall back on *Hidden Power* to see what it is.

That Ghost-type Revelation Dance is going to be painful, and we don't want it. Unfortunately you'll have to weather it twice this round, but if you aren't taunted, go ahead and *drink some yellow nectar* to change your type at the end of the round. If you are taunted, *Hidden Power* against *cutest cheep cheep* if it was super effective last time; *Icy Wind* otherwise.

Finally, I guess let's just wrap up with an *Icy Wind* or something. Gonna get really chilly here in the meadow.

*Taunt @ccc / Hidden Power @ccc ~ drink yellow nectar / Hidden Power @ccc / Icy Wind ~ Icy Wind*


----------

